# New VW Passat or is it !



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone.

a couple of members from a Land Rover forum are members here and prompted me to start a thread.

I've been a member for a while but haven't really posted much, just done a lot of reading! :newbie:

I'm sat in my office at home eagerly awaiting delivery of my new Passat ( I know, a boring car but I needed something practical)

While I wait I thought I'd share some pictures of some of my other past and present cars.

Current Toy, Discovery 2, the pics are a couple of years old now. This was on a magazine shoot for LRO magazine.







After Years of modifying, it eventually looked like this....





It's now back to standard 'ish' and up for sale 

I replaced it with this for SWMBO..


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

Some pic of the daily I detailed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Without sounding like a clown, why is this thread called New VW Passat when there's not one passat in the thread lol?

Sarcasm? lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Was wondering that myself


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive changed the title a bit


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry I thought you might like a bit of background....:tumbleweed:


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

It's just turned up....:doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Passat looks great !


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Never found the Passat to ever get me excited but, this model has a very nice front end though, interior looks very good also! Impressed, looks better as an estate!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice new Passat there - congrats on the arrival  We've got the older version and this new one is a big step up


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

First couple of jobs this weekend is to get some protection on the paint, seal the wheels and fabric guard the interior.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That car looks lovely! 
I really didn't like the saloon version when I first saw it, but this is lovely!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a beautiful stable you have there buddy, and the Passat is gorgeous. Health to enjoy. 

Cooks


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

lovely motor that


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice looking motor definitely prefer it as an estate:thumb:


----------



## Jezzerh (May 17, 2015)

Love those new shape Passats, they've made them a bit more 'CC like' at the front haven't they.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks very nice step up from the previous model but I'm not a fan of the front grill.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - that is one stunning Passat!

How many miles did you get it with?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning looking new passat mate, love the front end & colour. Got to be the nicest passat I ve seen


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

That does look nice, got me thinking and looking on the vw website 
Is yours the se or gt? 
The fuel consumption looks amazing &#55357;&#56833; and could be a good little tow vehicle for my tin tent


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

People can say what they want, the Passat estate is a great car. I had a B7 for three years and it was a great family car. Smooth, refined,powerful and practical. Fantastically spacious too. 
The new one looks like a huge step forward from mine. I'm sure you will really enjoy what is a very underrated car.


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> How many miles did you get it with?


Only 9! been out for a work meeting this afternoon so now has the grand total of 22 miles on the clock....


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

Tabbs said:


> That does look nice, got me thinking and looking on the vw website
> Is yours the se or gt?
> The fuel consumption looks amazing �� and could be a good little tow vehicle for my tin tent


I went for the GT.... I wanted the extra toys like the Alcantara and leather seats, LED rear lights, rear tints, Nav etc....


----------



## monkiefone (Feb 26, 2015)

Will-S said:


> People can say what they want, the Passat estate is a great car. I had a B7 for three years and it was a great family car. Smooth, refined,powerful and practical. Fantastically spacious too.
> The new one looks like a huge step forward from mine. I'm sure you will really enjoy what is a very underrated car.


I have driven Audi's for 10 years or more now and fancied a change. For the money of a mid spec A4 DSG avant I have a near top of the range Passat.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

You will always get more for your money on a new VW rather than an Audi. Albeit the Audi interior is nicer, some of the top range VW's are lovely.

Saying that I drive a MK5 R32 VW Golf so I'm bias.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely car


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That's one stunning passat, I looked at the same colour in a saloon in GT spec but went for a black R Line after I said I would never buy another black car! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

That's a very tidy looking motor dude all the best with it.

It pulls the estate look off very well, and the dark grey paint , what is the paint called (LD7X?) ties in lovely with the wheels and chrome trim, good contrast. 

Someone mentioned that they're nor a fan of the grille, for me it's actually my favourite feature of this model!

Good call on the GT version, higher spec VW's are some of the best equipped cars out there!

You're giving me notions about one of these.


----------

